
New Twitter policy lets users see tweets pulled down for copyright - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/04/new-twitter-policy-lets-users-see-tweets-pulled-down-for-copyright/
======
michaelfeathers
I wish the article said more. It is hard not to see anything 140 characters or
less as fair use.

~~~
tomflack
They're talking about links to infringing content (people tweeting file locker
links for movies/games) and stuff like people posting photos they don't own.

------
aes256
This user (@mikko) has one of his tweets 'withheld' and the content of the
tweet is changed to the withheld notice, but his followers can't work out
whether the note is from Twitter or @mikko himself.

I appreciate text has its uses as a lowest common denominator means of
communication, but it also has its drawbacks...

